# bottom feeder



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi im setting up my 29 gals tank it will have
1 angel
6 rasbora
4 black neons
2 platies
2 guppies
4 ottos

some shrimp as my cleaning crew..since its going to be planted(low-tech )

Malaysian Trumpet snails...to help with aeration in the substrate

so my question is...what would be a bottom feeder that i could buy?..not too big...compatible with my fish....and better if it can live by himself( meaning that i wont have to buy at least 3)
Thanks a lot


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Skip the livebearers. At best the angel will eat all the fry. At worst, he/she will kill the guppies.............

A group of cories would work....


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

what if i change the angel and look for another fish as my centerpiece...for example maybe ....a pair of blue rams( im a begginer) are they hard to keep?...or any gourami?...
as a bottom feeder...how about a pleco...a small though...is there any? are they schooling fish?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Blue rams can be sensitive to water quality so I don't suggest them to beginners. 
I'd also skip the shrimp, they will most likely be eaten by the angel.

You could change the angel to a dwarf gourami. The shrimp may be safer with a DG...not sure though. Then you could add a group of 6 smaller cories (Panda, Bandit/Metae, Trilineatus).

You are pretty stocked with the 2 schools of fish and the livebearers, so I'd skip the pleco. They produce alot of waste, so I'd go with the cories....you have otos for algae.  Make sure you add them after your tank has been cycled for a few months.


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

i might change the angel for a dwarf gourami...what could be other possibilities?...and.....about the pleco....are they that messy?....becuae i dont want that many bottom dwellers...i wanted if possible one....and i know cories are shcooling...but well if not it's okay....


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

plecos are very messy. they poop a lot. My friend added underwater jets, its not as messy but not the best possible. but its a lot nicer. He keeps really good care of his tank and cleans out all the other poop almost everyday.


----------



## unclerick666 (Jan 27, 2006)

I think Your giving plecos a bad rap here....
I have 2, 20" plecos in a 55 and the 5 goldfish I had in the 30g made much more of a mess. it's just that they have a large stool so it's easily seen.

A dwarf bristle nose would work, so would 6 dwarf cories.

the angel will eventually eat anything it can get in it's mouth!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I would omit the angel, for sure. Angels do best in groups, anyway, and that's a pretty tight fit with all those fish in a 29gal. Get a dwarf gourami, there are so very stunning gouramis to choose from.
I'd also skip the livebearers and the otos.
You could either add to the tetras or the rasboras - or get a couple glass catfish?
Go for cories, definitely. I used to not be a fan but now I have 6 sterpais in my 90gal and I am totally sold.

Have fun with the shrimp! I love em.

Zoe


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

I replied to your other thread on stocking....!

Do get more than 2 cories though...go for 6.


----------

